# Halloween 08



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This was our haunt and party. Couldn't get good night video's. But hope you Like it. The Bulb went out on my video camera and my projector. That was my problems this year. I have edited this link now so it works also.

halloween 08 pictures by brushe2008 - Photobucket


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey Watcher the page comes up as 500 error and a bunch of mortgage ads
can ya fix the link please?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Lilly I'm sorry. I put a link to another forum where I had them. The forum is being moved so that is why you got the error. Here is a direct link. This was my 2nd year and I tried to do to much. So my prop detail isn't very good. But I hope you enjoy it. Most of my prop pic are on page 2.

halloween 08 pictures by brushe2008 - Photobucket


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Watcher, I really enjoyed your photos. Looks like your party/haunt was a lot of fun. Some great original costumes on people. I initially clicked on your first posted link and got the same error message until I read your second post. To save people time, maybe you could go back and edit the link in the initial post to correct it.

Back to the haunt. I loved a lot of your props. A few of them I have too and loved how you used them in your haunt--kicking legs, mummy. Even have the sword. I liked your use of the snake path. Saw those snakes at Walgreens this year, didn't give much thought to them back then, but again liked how you used them in your setting and how you placed them on both sides of the walk way. The more I see of peoples maze-like haunts, the more I'm thinking it might be worth the effort to try on my own.

Enjoyed your pirate props including the Lost Souls Tavern. I particularly liked the pirate with the eye patch and the glowing eye. Did you modify it? Seems better than most skull props I've seen. The guy in the chains, very nice prop too. 

Sorry your night photos didn't turn out. I would have loved to see how you did your lighting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Spooky, I fixed the link on 1st post. That was the new gemmy pirate. saw a video on utube with him. Really liked him a lot. He comes with a mic to talk through him, but is mp3 ready also. I figure in a couple of year's might make him a cowboy do a western bar. The only thing I did to him was change the speaker. he come with a small 3 inch speaker that his amp is way to big for. Could hear what he was saying very good. Also the background stuff we had playing would drown him out. I put those 3 snakes on a mat switch. so they all would go off at the same time. Right when someone was in the middle. That is kind of unnerving at night. LOL Well our maze was a last minute thought, but was one of the better things we have done. You can get 6x6 tarps at Olies for 1.99 and 4x6 for .99. After some of the guest went threw , they would see someone else start the haunt. Run hide in there scare them. We did have a great time and that's what it is all about. I did have some people ask me if I would run it Saturday during the day. Their kids where to scared to go through at night with it being dark and the lights and fog. That made me feel great. You know we did, who wouldn't.


----------

